
Greatest speeches of the 20th century, enhanced using neural networks - natashabaker
https://archive.org/details/GreatestSpeechesBabbleLabs/Inaugural+Address+-+Franklin+D.+Roosevelt+(1937.)mp3.mp3
======
braindead_in
Is there any paper on the neural net used?

